# video encoder -> spiele aufnehmen



## nonN (8. Oktober 2005)

hallo

da ich bei meinem projekt video streams anbiete, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hardware lösung für folgendes problem bzw. vorhaben gibt:

ich will ein spiel spielen, und gleichzeitig das bild als vido speichern. da aber die cpu nicht so ausgelastet sein soll, da es sonnst zu laggs und frame einbrüchen kommt, will ich das extern mit nem encoder lösen. geht das überhaupt?
der encoder soll also das bild bzw. das spiel was gespielt wird aufnehmen, sammt sound vom spiel und der stimme des spielers, bzw. des redakteurs.


kennt jemand von euch eine gute lösung?


gruss


----------



## NomadSoul (8. Oktober 2005)

Also mir ist jetzt keine Hardware Lösung bekannt, Du kannst allerdings einen Umweg nehen, vorausgesetzt du hast 2 Monitor Ausgänge. 
Du greiftst Quasi das Signal am 2ten Monitor Ausgang ab, und speicherst dies.
Das selbe kannste mit dem Soundausgang machen.


----------



## nonN (8. Oktober 2005)

das doofe ist nur, dass ich da 10 redakteure mit ausstatten will, die allesammt zuhause arbeiten :S

also wie würde das den von statten gehen?
ich habe 2 dvi ausgänge an meiner 6800 ultra 



gruss


----------



## NomadSoul (8. Oktober 2005)

zB das: http://www.netonnet.de/index.asp?iid=63141  
dann kannst es auf nem Videorekorder aufnhemen und hinterher wieder Digitalisieren. 
das ist die, für dein Computer Resourcenschonenste Methode, allerdings haste dann immer den Aufwand das du den ganzen Kram wieder zurück auf dein PC bringen must, und bei 10 Redakt. wird das bestimmt ne menge Arbeit


----------



## nonN (8. Oktober 2005)

du hast es erfasst. ausserdem hab ich kein videorekorder mehr 

also gibt da keine methode mit so nem divx encoder? man könnt ja den ausgang vonner graka da wieder anhängen. der würd das encoden und schon hätt mans auf der platte, dazu noch gut komprimiert...

video ist irgendwie zu aufwendig


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht noch nen DVD-Recorder, biste mit etwa 170EUR dabei.
Und billiger, als einen BilligPC für etwa 200EUR zu kaufen, und den mit einem
USB Mpeg1 Encoder zu erweitern (etwa 50EUR) , wirds wohl nicht.
Außer Du wirst wirklich auf dem gleichen PC mit aufnehmen, erstmal in einem
Format, dass nicht so aufwendig ist, zB DV-AVI aufnehmen, dann 
nach Mpeg4/Divx transkodieren.


Bei pearl gibts den Mustek PVR für schlappe 320EUR, "schlappgelacht"......
oder den Mustek DVD-Recorder für oben genannte 170EUR.

mfg chmee


----------



## sipo24 (2. Juli 2006)

versuch mall "fraps" es geht sehr gut spiele aufzunemen ;-]


----------

